# Updates



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

We are in the process of updating our system. We will be doing this throughout 1/4/05. Hopefully we can get it all done in one day. If you experience any problems please let us know. This also means that some features may not be working right now until we have a chance to update them. 

Thank you.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

FYI D, I noticed that the Thread Tool for moving one to the HJT Resolved forum is now inop. Gives message of Invalid Action Specified.

FYI.....


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

yeah i know its on the list


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I just had a series of erros that made the site unusable for a few minutes

Warning: main(./includes/functions_warning.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/tsf/public_html/showthread.php on line 87

Fatal error: main(): Failed opening required './includes/functions_warning.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /home/tsf/public_html/showthread.php on line 87

It is fixed now though :dead:


*edit: I still recieve this error "Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_VARIABLE, expecting ')' in /home/tsf/public_html/member.php on line 87" when trying to view profiles.*


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

OK, I was fooled and thought it was me...

It AOK, though...I hadn't rebooted in over 10 days, so I would be due inthe next 2 weeks, or so, anyway.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Glad I checked this... I thought the site was crashing or something


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Most of the updates and hacks have been re-installed. I'm taking the night off of upgrading/hacking so everyone can report bugs now and missing features.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Bank is missing......thx.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

CTSNKY said:


> Bank is missing......thx.


Oh no!!! A bank crash!  
Haven't seen any problems...yet!


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Midnight Tech said:


> Oh no!!! A bank crash!
> Haven't seen any problems...yet!


none of the store links work. 
could you add a search bar to the members list? there are 12xx pages of members.


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Team member Badges are missing. Not sure if by design or not.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

batty_professor said:


> none of the store links work.
> could you add a search bar to the members list? there are 12xx pages of members.



Click on members. On that screen, right under the page indicators, on the right, is a button,"search memebrs". Click on that and enter the name or partial name to be searched for.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Yea both the bank and store are missing, I hope you didn't lose my mousepad order :uhoh:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I don't think I lost it. But it will be towards the end of the week when they are sent out. Sorry.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm not trying to rush you :1angel: especially since you're being so generous providing us with all this.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

MicroBell said:


> Team member Badges are missing. Not sure if by design or not.


Gee, maybe the Windows and Networking teams will get their badges this go-round? 

:grin:


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I thought I would take a look at the articles resources, and it gives me the list but denies me access to any articles. This is no good to our users if they can't access. And the store/bank is still inaccessible.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

store should be up now, not sure what you mean by articles and the article system is working fine for me.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I can't access any articles, it says I don't have permission.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

screenshot?


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Here are two, hope this helps.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

When I try to access any link on the right shot, the box you see in the left shot is what I get. Anyone else have this issue?


----------

